
Beej's Guide to Network Programming - nodivbyzero
http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/output/html/singlepage/bgnet.html
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Beej%27s%20Guide%20to%20Networ...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Beej%27s%20Guide%20to%20Network%20Programming&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
partycoder
This is good to understand the fundamentals. But in a cross platform software
I would use something like libuv since it provides a consistent interface
around sockets on all platforms.

------
pqhwan
This is a throwback for me, big time; this guide singlehandedly helped me
through my low-level networks course in college.

~~~
jdoliner
When I think about my college networking course I can almost see the words
"Beej's Guide to Network Programming" at the top of that page. I must have
spent 30% of my time in that class just reading that site. Not sure if I
remember who wrote the text book though.

